# CR42



## CEFORNIGLIA (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello Fellow Enthusiasts,
This is my first post in this great website. My first question is this: does anyone know many CR42's were built by Fiat for the Regia Aeronautica in 1939? Thanks. Anthony.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2008)

here


----------

